# Winpcsign



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone use winpcsign2010 ? Supposedly they now have rhinestone cutting ability. there is a demo, going to try the demo this weekend.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You need to see this other thread. We have been talking it for several day.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456.html


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I tried to use it for vinyl and all I can say is don't waste your money.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been playing with the demo for rhinestones and it is very easy to use


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

nah i have stuff for vinyl that work fine  i am just looking for a cheap/affrordable rhinestone solution cause i dont want to pay the 1300 to das or the 1500 to ACS when i have a perfectly fine affordable cutter in the corner


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

agensop said:


> nah i have stuff for vinyl that work fine  i am just looking for a cheap/affrordable rhinestone solution cause i dont want to pay the 1300 to das or the 1500 to ACS when i have a perfectly fine affordable cutter in the corner


What cutter do you have?

You can get the Funtime Scrapbooking Deluxe 2010 Rhinestone software here
http://www.paperthreads.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=4466

...on sale for 119.00 (reg 169.00)
And if you join the funtimesoftware yahoo group you can get the 10.00 off coupon!!! 

This is what I bought for my Graphtec CE5000-60!
J
I will let you know how it works in a few days when the software arrives.

The differences between the 239.00 Winpcsign 2010 version and the Funtime Scrapbooking Deluxe 2010 Rhinestone version are - so far - is the 239.00 version has 400 cutter drivers....
I am still waiting for a response in the other thread as to all of the other differences.

But as far as I can tell.... you will get the SAME rhinestone capabilities! 

To get around the cutter driver problem.....
Save the file you have designed and then export it to your cutters software.

I do believe that SandyMcC can explain more about this......
I will wait for her response.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You can export from Funtime in these common vector formats: EPS, DXF, AI, PLT, and WMF.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

As ALWAYS....thanks SandyMcC!!!!


----------



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you get the demo and what are your thoughts?


----------

